# How big are/were your 2 year olds? <<pics>>



## Vickijay (21 November 2012)

Just a quick musing and sorry its probably been done before! 

Mine is growing like weed. She is 2 years 4 months. She is over 16.1 and I just bought her a 6'6 rug which fits but not much spare room for growing into! 

Here's a picture of her when she was around 2 (maybe a bit earlier) 







On the flip side I measured her sister who is 4 and only a smidge over 15h! I don't care though as I think she's cool...













Hopefully she will grow another 3" by the time she's done!!! <rollseyes>

So how big are yours at 2 (or were they if they are grown up now) and how big should they be (or are they!) in the end?


----------



## zizz (21 November 2012)

Mine's 2yrs 5months and 16.2 at the whither, but a good 2 inches higher behind. Still as ribby as the yearlings, but daren't feed him anything other than hay - Dam 16.2 sire 16.1 wasn't supposed to be this big!
My other one however is 2yrs 3months and only 14.1 - dam 14.2 sire 16.2 think she'll end up around 15hands not the 15.2 I was hoping for, was a small foal and has grown pretty evenly, could do with giving her a few inches from the other one!


----------



## zizz (21 November 2012)

Oh and my 5yo was 14.3 at two and is now just shy of 16hands


----------



## stencilface (21 November 2012)

My sisters was about 15.3 and a half at two I think, and is now 16 and a half at three.

My friends mum has a 2yo who is 17h!


----------



## dressagecrazy (21 November 2012)

Mines just 16.1hh at 2 1/2. She's stopped growing atm so im hoping she will go to at least 16.3hh.

This is her at the begining of Sep, the chap running her is over 6ft.


----------



## Spyda (21 November 2012)

My WBxTB mare was about 14.3 at 2 years old. About 15.3 at 3 years old and at just turned 5 is now about 16.3. Her dam was 15.1 and sire 16.1.


----------



## whisp&willow (21 November 2012)

Well i have to say, yours are all just too bloomin' big!  

Willow was 2 in june, and the last time measured (two or three months ago) was only 14.1.  

As long as she stretches to 15.1/15.2 i'm happy... no bigger (but i dont see that being an issue!)  she is pba x sports horse.


----------



## rowy (21 November 2012)

Rowan was 14.1hh when I bought him at 2 years 4 months. 
He is now 15hh at 5 years and 5 months.


----------



## kazg07 (21 November 2012)

My boy would have been around 16 hands at this point.  He is 3 past July and now standing at just under 17 hands! Mum was only 15.3 and dad 16.1 so he has also grown too big and still growing as bum up again !


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (21 November 2012)

mine is 2 yrs 6 months ID x  he is just a smidge over 16 hh am hoping he will be 16.3/17 hh ..he's still a little bum high and built like a tank i swear he looks half hippo lol 
his mum is 15.2hh tb x and sire is 17 hh RID


----------



## Lgd (21 November 2012)

Fly is standing almost 15.2hh at 2½ and should make around 16.1hh. He is entire so hopefully it will knock a bit of height off. She says hopefully, probably in vain, as his Mum grew nearly 4" after the age of 4yo!


----------



## cblover (22 November 2012)

My Teddy is 2yrs 4 month.  His withers are 15.1 and his bum is 15.3.  He's in a 6'6" rug and heading into a size bigger.  He's clyde x cob and very well built! I bought him with the hope he'd make approx 15.1 or 15.2....and of course he's that now!  lol I'm hoping he'l be no bigger than 16hh at maturity.....but at this rate who knows!


----------



## snopuma (22 November 2012)

We have a 2 year old on the yard and he is just under 17hh lord only knows how big he's going to be!  mum was 16.3hh and dad 16.2hh he has obviously been standing in a growbag!


----------



## TelH (22 November 2012)

My gelding is a tiddler compared with everyone else's. He's 2yrs 3 months and has reached the lofty height of 10.2hh


----------



## liannexsx (23 November 2012)

Mines was around 15.3 at 2, is just under 16.2 at rising 4. I'm hoping for no more growth but maybe 16.3?


----------



## Vickijay (23 November 2012)

Thanks everyone 



dressagecrazy said:



			Mines just 16.1hh at 2 1/2. She's stopped growing atm so im hoping she will go to at least 16.3hh.

This is her at the begining of Sep, the chap running her is over 6ft.





Click to expand...

She is lovely



snopuma said:



			We have a 2 year old on the yard and he is just under 17hh lord only knows how big he's going to be!  mum was 16.3hh and dad 16.2hh he has obviously been standing in a growbag!
		
Click to expand...

Wowsers that's huge!! He's going to be a humungahorse!!



TelH said:



			My gelding is a tiddler compared with everyone else's. He's 2yrs 3 months and has reached the lofty height of 10.2hh  






Click to expand...

He's so cutsie


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (23 November 2012)

My girl was 15.2hh at 2, she's now 4 and has finished growing at 15.3hh. Her younger sister was 15.2hh at 2 and at three, in the space of a month (straight after she went to the trainer) she shot up to 16.2hh. They were full sisters, same upbringing. Go figure!


----------



## Nudibranch (23 November 2012)

Mine has just turned 18 months and is 15.3hh and bum high....!


----------



## stolensilver (24 November 2012)

My mare was 15.2 on her 2nd birthday. 






She's now 16.3 as a 6yo (photo courtesy of Selene Scarsi)


----------



## StormyGale (26 November 2012)

my wb is currently 2 yrs 4 months so just over two is standing at 16.2 hopefully stopping around 17 mark or smidge over has knees like dinner plates and croup is still about 2-3inches high  big lad but beautiful dun although is resembling a dirty polar bear at the mo and praying his head stops growing and ears dont grow any bigger lol think he was crossed with a rabbit in his breeding he he


----------



## SpottyTB (26 November 2012)

Stormygale - sounds gorgeous, any pics? My warmblood at 6 months has knee's and hocks like dinner plates - Huge!!!


----------



## Christsam (26 November 2012)

Stormygale - photos please!  My WB is now rising 4, 16.1 hh and still has dinner plate knees and hocks!!!!


----------



## Alexart (27 November 2012)

My little friesian gelding is rising 2 and I roughly measured him today, although the measuring stick is obviously going to eat anything that moves!, so allowing for alot of wriggling he's about 15.2Hh and his full brother is 17Hh at 4 so I expect him to be following suit!!!


----------



## noodle_ (27 November 2012)

I own a midget....



shes 14.1ish atm but bum high! im hoping she will make around 15hh! (dads 14.2 stocky but dont know how big her dam is...i think around 16hh total guess tho) 

shes two btw


----------



## Liane (29 November 2012)

I measured my 18 month old and he is 15hh but he is very leggy still, I was hoping he would be around 16hh but everybody keeps telling me he will be a bigger!


----------



## The_snoopster (2 December 2012)

Our two turned 2 in september, the gelding is standing around 16hh and the filly is around 14.2hh. They are off the same sire, 16.2hh WBx fillies dam is 15hh and geldings dam is 16hh.


----------



## TJP (4 December 2012)

2 year old by French Buffet out of mare by Cloverhill.  Stood approx 16.1hh at 2.

For Luci07 - this took much sweat & tears


----------



## Luci07 (4 December 2012)

TJP said:









2 year old by French Buffet out of mare by Cloverhill.  Stood approx 16.1hh at 2.

For Luci07 - this took much sweat & tears 

Click to expand...


Same head as mine!!


----------



## TJP (4 December 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Same head as mine!!
		
Click to expand...

If he looks as smart as yours in a dressage arena in a couple of years I will be well pleased


----------



## lindsayc31 (4 December 2012)

I had a filly that was 14.3hh at 14 months at the wither but was taller at the rump! Sadly we lost her at that age toobut I reckon she would have been a good 15.2hh + at 2. My friesian gelding was 16.1 at 2yrs, 16.3 by the time he was broken in as a 3.5yr old and now stands 17.2hh at 8yrs,I had to sell him at age 5 as he was just far too big for me as I'm only 5ft 1"!!


----------



## Vickijay (5 December 2012)

StormyGale said:



			my wb is currently 2 yrs 4 months so just over two is standing at 16.2 hopefully stopping around 17 mark or smidge over has knees like dinner plates and croup is still about 2-3inches high  big lad but beautiful dun although is resembling a dirty polar bear at the mo and praying his head stops growing and ears dont grow any bigger lol think he was crossed with a rabbit in his breeding he he
		
Click to expand...

We do need pics...



noodle_ said:



			I own a midget....



shes 14.1ish atm but bum high! im hoping she will make around 15hh! (dads 14.2 stocky but dont know how big her dam is...i think around 16hh total guess tho) 

shes two btw 






Click to expand...




TJP said:



			Midgets are the way forward!! My spottie one was smaller than that at 2!!








2 year old by French Buffet out of mare by Cloverhill.  Stood approx 16.1hh at 2.

For Luci07 - this took much sweat & tears 

Click to expand...

He looks HUGE!!!


----------



## noodle_ (5 December 2012)

mine looks huge? or the very smexy one above?!

Grace is a midget.... shes meant to make around 15.2 i dont mind if she dosent as she will be my "bombing around pony" anyhow


----------



## Vickijay (5 December 2012)

noodle_ said:



			mine looks huge? or the very smexy one above?!

Grace is a midget.... shes meant to make around 15.2 i dont mind if she dosent as she will be my "bombing around pony" anyhow 

Click to expand...

Grr the iPad muddle it up!

I tried to say 'midgets are the way forward, my spottie one was smaller than yours at 2!' to you!!

She makes up for it by being ace though and she is very pingy now I've started jumping her!! I also quite like bombing around on her too (and riding her to the pub!!!)


----------



## TJP (5 December 2012)

Vickijay said:



			LoL  He is getting there.  Its an awful pic of him, made me realise I really need to venture up the fields with my camera!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Queenbee (5 December 2012)

Ben was 15.1 as a 2 year old...








This was him as a 3 yr old...  15.2, 






He's now 3yrs 7 months and still 15.2...








I'm quietly hoping for squeezing another couple of inches out of him, but I'm not hopefull as we've only had an inch in the last 18 months and he looks pretty mature in his frame and has done for a while.


----------



## QueenOfCadence (7 December 2012)

The colt I worked with a bit at our yard was 15.2hh as a 2 year old and is now about 16.1hh as a 3 year old (we don't expect him to grow much more as his dam is 16.1hh and his sire is 16.2hh). In this photo he was a colt, but due to being a horrid ****** - his testicles have suffered the consequences and he is now a gelding ^_^. He's also nearly snow white now (born bay with the most gorgeous markings and unfortunately greyed out very quickly)


----------



## StormyGale (7 December 2012)

Christsam said:



			Stormygale - photos please!  My WB is now rising 4, 16.1 hh and still has dinner plate knees and hocks!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I will get some for you - he does look fluffy lol


----------



## CILLA (7 December 2012)

Fons was 15.2 as a two year old in may now 15.3 and has gone bum high again would like him to make 16.1 . His dam is 15.2 and sire 16.2. Dam however is small when you look at her blood line and was expected to make 16.1 which is the reason why she came from Holland as a 6yr old to small for her male owner she was our gain and we still have her now at 15 yrs.


----------



## StormyGale (11 December 2012)

Christsam said:



			Stormygale - photos please!  My WB is now rising 4, 16.1 hh and still has dinner plate knees and hocks!!!!
		
Click to expand...








Here you go Christsam and Spotty reindeer - like i say hes got huge legs and just massive head and ears - hope he grows into them???


----------



## Christsam (11 December 2012)

He's nice Stormygale!  got some size to him without being too chunky.

Found one of my boy having a little lunge aged 3 and 9 months.  Just to show his dinner plate knees!







and this is, embarrasingly (!!!) him at 2 years and 2 months!


----------



## carmenlucy123 (11 December 2012)

Christsam said:



			and this is, embarrasingly (!!!) him at 2 years and 2 months!

QUOTE]


hee hee thereshope for my fluff ball yearling then sometimes I recoil looking at her 

Click to expand...


----------



## Christsam (11 December 2012)

carmenlucy123 said:





Christsam said:



			and this is, embarrasingly (!!!) him at 2 years and 2 months!

QUOTE]


hee hee thereshope for my fluff ball yearling then sometimes I recoil looking at her 

Click to expand...

Oh yes definately!  Mine looks like an overgrown new forest in winter!!!  That is one of only a couple of photos of him aged 2!!! He has now grown into this, so dont despair of fluff balls!  Mine was a little ginger fluff ball when i bought him!






Click to expand...


----------



## StormyGale (11 December 2012)

Oh wow he is absolutely gorgeous - i have a pic of him when he had just turned 2 years old and had lovely summer coat he looks like something out of a movie lol and now hes returned to fluffy polar bear weird sand colour lol - i hope he looks half the horse yours is he is just stunning!


----------



## Christsam (11 December 2012)

StormyGale said:



			Oh wow he is absolutely gorgeous - i have a pic of him when he had just turned 2 years old and had lovely summer coat he looks like something out of a movie lol and now hes returned to fluffy polar bear weird sand colour lol - i hope he looks half the horse yours is he is just stunning!
		
Click to expand...

If youre talking about princey then he may be stunning but he is a little s**t!!!! lol.  Nah, he is okay really.  Just a normal bolshy 4 year old gelding!  I love seeing them grow up and you get such a bond with them.  I bought him at 3 months and he came home at 6 months and he turns 4 in a month  Ive rugged him up this year so he doesnt get a humungous winter coat but he has dark above his eyes this year and it looks like eyeshadow! lol. 

they nearly always look awful at 2.  I have no piccies of him in summer at 2 as he was fine weightwise but no matter what angle you caught him at with the camera he looked like he had been starved! lol


----------



## StormyGale (11 December 2012)

Christsam said:



			If youre talking about princey then he may be stunning but he is a little s**t!!!! lol.  Nah, he is okay really.  Just a normal bolshy 4 year old gelding!  I love seeing them grow up and you get such a bond with them.  I bought him at 3 months and he came home at 6 months and he turns 4 in a month  Ive rugged him up this year so he doesnt get a humungous winter coat but he has dark above his eyes this year and it looks like eyeshadow! lol. 

they nearly always look awful at 2.  I have no piccies of him in summer at 2 as he was fine weightwise but no matter what angle you caught him at with the camera he looked like he had been starved! lol
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha i know exactly what you mean my boy actually looks fat believe it or not but the whole camera adds 10 pounds thing is definatley not true in his case i think he loses 100 lol - just slightly off topic when did you break him in?have only recently just got him and sent passport off to change name i've realised hes actually 2 yrs and 7 months - i have long reined and hes had saddle on without / with stirrups - i have kept lunging to a minimum as he is large and i don't like to lunge too much for fitness levels and circles on baby joints  - hes just so laid back its unbelieveable - i've broken loads of horses but this is my boy and a keeper for a long long time and as i want him for jumping onviously that will come in a year or so starting that but just wondered what you did as your boy looks good on whatever you have done with him?


----------



## Christsam (11 December 2012)

StormyGale said:



			Ha ha i know exactly what you mean my boy actually looks fat believe it or not but the whole camera adds 10 pounds thing is definatley not true in his case i think he loses 100 lol - just slightly off topic when did you break him in?have only recently just got him and sent passport off to change name i've realised hes actually 2 yrs and 7 months - i have long reined and hes had saddle on without / with stirrups - i have kept lunging to a minimum as he is large and i don't like to lunge too much for fitness levels and circles on baby joints  - hes just so laid back its unbelieveable - i've broken loads of horses but this is my boy and a keeper for a long long time and as i want him for jumping onviously that will come in a year or so starting that but just wondered what you did as your boy looks good on whatever you have done with him?
		
Click to expand...

I was in much the same situation with you.  I had an arab mare on loan before who i re-broke as she was ruined before and have helped breaking/backing and bringing on but he was my first youngster!  He is really not very well developed so he has never really been pushed.  I used to let him run in the indoor arena at his old yard as a baby, just to get used to being in there with me in there, etc.  He did a tiny bit of lungeing in the sense that i had a lunge line on him, to take some fizz off him and get him listening a bit at a year old but decided to geld and turn out again.  Up until the spring this year he has not done much at all!  He moved yards in March and up until then he was out pretty much 24 hours a day.  he would come in and out for handling and feed but noth much else.  I think i had a saddle on him at two and a half ish and did a few lunges just to get him used to it and then turned back out for winter.  once he settled he has been lunged tacked up and started over jumps on the lunge (but he is soooo stupid when it comes to jumping) and had a lot of groundwork.  Started long reining and he took to it like a duck to water!

Then back in late summer i got it into my head i was going to get on and that was that one day.  He was not ready to do a lot of work with a rider but I thought I should back him before the Winter otherwise its leaving it too late.  First leant over and got up in the stable as we only have an outdoor arena. Then first time i walked on him i did it in the yard (figured he wouldnt be so likely to buck on concrete).  

then have ridden in the arena a few times but nothing out of walk.  Just enough to teach him to walk forward and steering.  I did (and i got a lot of flak on here for it) start hopping up and getting someone to lead up from the field and then he kicked off, pulled away and cantered back down the track with me on just a rug!  no silliness other than the turn and canter and it was not out of control.  I figured i would be safer and it would be better for him if i didnt try to pull and just sat quietly!  He does not really get steering yet.  he is not balanced enough and he feels like youre sitting on a fence! He turns his head and walks straight and when i touched with that leg to encourage him to step away he turned and bit it whilst still walking!  He will not do much over winter and i will start work again in the Spring.  I have April off work to break him fully and I am hoping to get his breeder over to ride him a few times as well.  Other than that it has all been done by little me!

Probably not the best way to break but there you go  As you can see, he looks small with a rider!  im 5'8 and slim and he looks nowhere near ready for proper work.  this was first time up


----------



## Christsam (11 December 2012)

just realised stormy gale you are just up from us in sunny cornwall


----------



## StormyGale (11 December 2012)

Christsam said:



			just realised stormy gale you are just up from us in sunny cornwall 

Click to expand...

ha ha yeah in not so sunny devon lol - well im just slightly on the somerset border i live right on blackdown hill whereabouts in cornwall are you - well you are brave getting on - i think whatever works for people works at the end of the day as long as horse is happy and your happy and safe thats what matters - hes had saddle on so my plan is to keep at it for a few more weeks and lean over and then hopefully get on him - hes spot on with his directions and stopping backing up ect. and is v good at stopping and starting so hopefully will translate to being ridden (i hope ) - like you say he looks so much smaller with someone on him - isn't funny how they shrink when you put a rider on ha ha! think my boy is goign other way bless him i swear he s a hand bigger everytime i see him - i think he has a stash of food i dont' knwo about


----------



## Christsam (11 December 2012)

StormyGale said:



			ha ha yeah in not so sunny devon lol - well im just slightly on the somerset border i live right on blackdown hill whereabouts in cornwall are you - well you are brave getting on - i think whatever works for people works at the end of the day as long as horse is happy and your happy and safe thats what matters - hes had saddle on so my plan is to keep at it for a few more weeks and lean over and then hopefully get on him - hes spot on with his directions and stopping backing up ect. and is v good at stopping and starting so hopefully will translate to being ridden (i hope ) - like you say he looks so much smaller with someone on him - isn't funny how they shrink when you put a rider on ha ha! think my boy is goign other way bless him i swear he s a hand bigger everytime i see him - i think he has a stash of food i dont' knwo about
		
Click to expand...

We are down in Mid Cornwall.  been through blackdown several times.  Love some of the little villages through that way.   seems like you are doing the right thing and it really is whatever works for your horse.  The other thing is that yours looks more developed and stronger in himself.  Poor princey has no chest at all  Im very aware that mine will be a handful but i also know he will be seriously unhappy if he got sent away to break (he sulked and refused to eat when i went away for a week) so have tried to give him the best start I could and hopefully go from there.  I just try not to treat him any differently except to be a bit tougher with him.  in the last few weeks he has realised his strength and has cottoned on to the fact that if he decides he is going to go off across the yard then there is little i can do to stop him on a headcollar!  Luckily he only ever just puts his head down and walks, nothing faster than that!  Yeah he is probably nipping off to the hay barn whilst swearing at you for not giving him the food he needs to grown to 18 hands! lol


----------



## StormyGale (11 December 2012)

Christsam said:



			We are down in Mid Cornwall.  been through blackdown several times.  Love some of the little villages through that way.   seems like you are doing the right thing and it really is whatever works for your horse.  The other thing is that yours looks more developed and stronger in himself.  Poor princey has no chest at all  Im very aware that mine will be a handful but i also know he will be seriously unhappy if he got sent away to break (he sulked and refused to eat when i went away for a week) so have tried to give him the best start I could and hopefully go from there.  I just try not to treat him any differently except to be a bit tougher with him.  in the last few weeks he has realised his strength and has cottoned on to the fact that if he decides he is going to go off across the yard then there is little i can do to stop him on a headcollar!  Luckily he only ever just puts his head down and walks, nothing faster than that!  Yeah he is probably nipping off to the hay barn whilst swearing at you for not giving him the food he needs to grown to 18 hands! lol
		
Click to expand...

lol yeah 17 or just overy is plenty fine for me ha ha. have you tried leading him in his bridle just to save having a battle and he'll learn he can't drag you around?


----------



## Christsam (11 December 2012)

StormyGale said:



			lol yeah 17 or just overy is plenty fine for me ha ha. have you tried leading him in his bridle just to save having a battle and he'll learn he can't drag you around?
		
Click to expand...

tehe yes we are on his fourth or fifth week of leading in a bridle and he behaves himself and we have had phases of needing to lead in a bridle for a couple of weeks to remind him of manners.  this is the longest i have had to lead in a bridle so i think he is getting to the naughty and stroppy stage.  Though part of that is because he is having fun playing with the bit in his mouth!  I bought him a control halter and used it for the first time this morning.  he thought he was in a headcollar, pulled, then glared and me and kicked off because it put pressure on his nose.  then, of course, the more he faffed around the more it pressed!  he was not a happy boy!  the rest of the way we spent going sideways with him glaring at me like i had tried to kill him!


----------



## StormyGale (11 December 2012)

Christsam said:



			tehe yes we are on his fourth or fifth week of leading in a bridle and he behaves himself and we have had phases of needing to lead in a bridle for a couple of weeks to remind him of manners.  this is the longest i have had to lead in a bridle so i think he is getting to the naughty and stroppy stage.  Though part of that is because he is having fun playing with the bit in his mouth!  I bought him a control halter and used it for the first time this morning.  he thought he was in a headcollar, pulled, then glared and me and kicked off because it put pressure on his nose.  then, of course, the more he faffed around the more it pressed!  he was not a happy boy!  the rest of the way we spent going sideways with him glaring at me like i had tried to kill him!
		
Click to expand...

ah the delights of owning a youngster ha ha! sounds like your doing well with him - what do you want to do with him eventually?


----------



## Christsam (11 December 2012)

StormyGale said:



			ah the delights of owning a youngster ha ha! sounds like your doing well with him - what do you want to do with him eventually?
		
Click to expand...

Dressage hopefully.  he had lovely paces as a baby and already did flying changes whilst bombing around every time he changed direction or the bend so hopefully he will suit it well!

are you jumping yours then if you want a jumper?  probaly not a lot if you are like me!  i dont like seeing them do it too early.  Are you breaking yourself?


----------



## ConnieLove (11 December 2012)

She's now 16.3 as a 6yo (photo courtesy of Selene Scarsi)





[/QUOTE]

Gorgeous!!!

Our 2 and a half is now standing at 15.1hh. Whatever he grows into now is a bonus, he's already at hight for me. But my OH is 6ft (but with short legs!) so ideally another 2-3inches would be ideal


----------



## Joyous70 (12 December 2012)

My girly, she is 2 1/2 yrs old, i think looking at her she's around 14.1 - 14.2hh shes small compared to most of yours, this is her grazing with my 13.2hh


----------



## Kallibear (12 December 2012)

Too big! Meant to make 16.1. He's already that and very bum high. 17hh seems most likely

I'm nearly 5'9, and standing up the slope from him.







http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152344393600437&l=1142a24d21


----------



## scribble (19 December 2012)

my wbxtb was 16.1  as a 2 yr old and is now a big 16.3 and i have not measured her in ages. she is now 5.


----------



## Rollin (19 December 2012)

My Shagya Arab filly aged 2 1/2 at a youngstock class for endurance horses.  (Not a good pic as photographer could not shoot from behind the judges).

She is about 15.2hh in this pic, taller than her full brother we expect her to make 16hh.


----------

